# Got tired of fried fish



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought I would try something different. Ended up putting a 50/50 mix of parmesan cheese and flour on some white trout filets. Fried them in butter, and added salt, pepper, grape tomatoes, lime juice, garlic, green onion, and some heavy cream. Amazingly, the filets didnt fall apart. Served it with some rice.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow man that looks fantastic and i can't wait to try it.
never thought about combining some of your ingredients so thanks much.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fresh white trout are one of my favorites and that looks really good!!


----------

